# Looking for Roommate in/outside of Durban



## tentimestwelve (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a female in my 20's. Going to be in Durbz for 6 months from October to April. Looking to live with someone, most likely in North Durban. Preferably someone also in their twenties--a student or young professional, open to both female and male roommates. Would love to hear thoughts on flat rentals as well as if you're interested in living together. Drop me a line. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

tentimestwelve said:


> I'm a female in my 20's. Going to be in Durbz for 6 months from October to April. Looking to live with someone, most likely in North Durban. Preferably someone also in their twenties--a student or young professional, open to both female and male roommates. Would love to hear thoughts on flat rentals as well as if you're interested in living together. Drop me a line. Look forward to hearing from you.


What's your email and where are you from ? I think I'm late to see your message


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Deansharma said:


> What's your email and where are you from ? I think I'm late to see your message


I'm an IT professional


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

If you are looking for a roommate then I would suggest you check out gumtree.co.za 

You can post an ad or look though ads.


----------

